# MK-677 Research Log



## paulaner6947 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello all,
My MK-677 arrived in the mail yesterday, and today is the first day of my research. Will report any findings here.
Test subject is a 24 healthy 24 year old male. Dose will be 25mg every day upon waking.
Day 1: Test Subject weighed in at 200.4 lbs at time of administration. Test subject did not report flushing of the face, tingling of the hands, or hunger. Only noticeable effect was general lethargy, and the feeling of "jelly legs". Jelly legs persisted for over an hour, and didn't go away after drinking a protein shake. Went away after drinking a monster and having some starburst.


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll be following for sure. Gonna research 677 post-surgery and hoping to possibly observe some healing of nerve damage


----------



## paulaner6947 (Mar 6, 2015)

Day 4: Turns out I took 35mg day 1, so I have been keeping the dose at that. Haven't noticed any effects with the dose since day 1. Have definitely noticed an increase in appetite throughout the day. It's more of an urge to snack than anything, meals are about the same size. Muscles felt a little fuller throughout the day yesterday, but that's pretty subjective. 

Came into this with two injuries. One is in my knees, and the other is a weird shoulder pain that doesn't seem to be related to training. I'll let you know how those come along in the next few days, I have some tb500 on the way though.


----------

